# cherry red shrimp with otocinclus?



## iverson387 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can i put some otocinclus algae eaters with my cherry red shrimp? Also how about a whiptail catfish(*loricaria parva* )? Will they eat the shrimp?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The Otocinclus you can put with them, there's almost no way they can eat shrimp. Unless they happen to suck on the spot that a very tine baby RCS is sitting.

I'm not sure about that Whiptal Catfish though...


----------



## iverson387 (Oct 23, 2007)

anyone know about the whiptail? Need to figure this out so i can break down a tank today.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think any catfish can eat shrimp. They are obligatory feeders. In fact, it seems I looked them up once out of curiosity and dismissed them for that reason. I cannot say for sure from experience, but would not trust them.


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

I don't know about the catfish, but to back up zoomastertycoon's statement, I have 8 otos with about 70 RCS, and they just occasionally push each other around for food.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> I think any catfish can eat shrimp. They are obligatory feeders. In fact, it seems I looked them up once out of curiosity and dismissed them for that reason. I cannot say for sure from experience, but would not trust them.


otos can not eat shrimp


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I said catfish, because he asked about whiptails. I wasn't talking about otos, sorry for the misunderstanding. Otos are considered the only real shrimp safe fish.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

i had a twig with 50 shrimp and was fine, didnt care about them, there very calm peaceful fish but you never know. the ottos like said are the only fish safe for shrimp.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say if there's enough moss/plants for the shrimp to hide in, then the Whiptail catfish would be ok.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Otos are probably one of the only "real" shrimp safe fish.


----------

